

QR codes how-to - abava
http://servletsuite.com/qrcode.htm
All you can do with QR-codes - FAQ and how-to services
======
michaelbuckbee
The post missed one of the great services for generating and hosting QR Codes:
the Google Chart API -
<http://code.google.com/apis/chart/docs/gallery/qr_codes.html>

~~~
abava
It is used actually for many of the services mentioned there

~~~
michaelbuckbee
That's difficult to tell from flipping through those different services. You
have a number of different language specific services and I thought it would
be useful for people to know about Google's web based service.

------
Soupy
Also, <http://www.androidqrgenerator.com> allows you to easily create QR-codes
for Android apps

*Disclaimer: I wrote this service (and yes, it uses the aforementioned Google Chart API which was a pleasure working with)

------
bauchidgw
well, if you just want to creat qr for any url and share them, i recommend
miniqr.com, i.e.: <http://miniqr.com/http://news.ycombinator.com/>

------
nodata
What about getting QR codes into something more traditional, like Excel?

